# Server Glitches :: Post them here



## horseUSA (Oct 23, 2014)

New thread for server/forum issues.
I'm calling the php error in class_core.php fixed
Also the php warning on who's online fixed


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 24, 2014)

I never got any of the errors, but I can tell you it's running MUCH faster!

Thanks for your hard work!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 28, 2014)

Just had a series of Database Issues this morning, starting with my first attempt at loading /forum/ at 8:35 a.m. (pacific)

I tried refreshing, got the VBulletin error message and then I recieved a Safari "page not found" screen.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes I am working an intermittent database issue currently. Thanks


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 31, 2014)

Looking like I've got the database connection issue under control. If you notice it please let me know, but should be fixed now.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for all your work Horse.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 2, 2014)

This is a first for me as the site has been running great for a while now. Only lasted a few seconds.







Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 2, 2014)

Second one...






Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2014)

Haven't gotten error yet, but wow, did the server slow down today...

Started getting weird about 11:00 a.m. (Pacific) and has been struggling ever since.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2014)

This is a new one...






Geo


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2014)

Fubar, that just shows the page didn't completely load, probably timed out. 

I think the server bug finally bit me. I haven't had any issues until today. SUPER SLOW!

Using Firefox, when I click on a link it shows "Connecting to ww2air.ww2aircraftnet.netdna-cdn.com...." 

Uhhhh, I don't think that's the website. LOL. Each page takes about 6 or 7 minutes to load.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> Fubar, that just shows the page didn't completely load, probably timed out.



Still getting that page every time I click on the Forum Button.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 3, 2014)

My PC trouble has turned out to be in the mouse not in the forum


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm glad that is all it was for you Shinpachi. It's been acting this way for me on two different computers located in different parts of the city.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2014)

Extremely slow today. See ya later.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2014)

that ww2air.ww2aircraftnet.netdna-cdn.com is the "entry" point of the Content Delivery Network. and seems to be evident when going to the site without being logged in.

Try clicking directly on http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ or cut-n-past it directly into your browser to see if that helps...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2014)

Still get that staggered forum page I posted earlier Dave. It's just the Forum page that's affected, no problems going to threads though it is slow.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Still get that staggered forum page I posted earlier Dave. It's just the Forum page that's affected, no problems going to threads though it is slow.
> 
> Geo


From what I can see, that last screenshot you posted looks like the CSS coding wasn't being "read" by your browser properly.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2014)

Just tried Chrome, couldn't even log in.

Geo

_EDIT:_ Finally able to log into the site on Chrome. This is what my Fluid WW2 Update page looks like.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2014)

yeah, something is preventing the script to run properly...


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2014)

GG, that link you provided me is actually the bookmark I have used for years. Ah well. Horse will figure it out. Patience, Daniel-san.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2014)

Been extremely slow for me today as well...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 4, 2014)

When I go to manage attachments I get a new tab now, used to get a small floating tab with the choose, upload, and Done!
In the new Tab I get a confusing list, browse, upload, nasty it is.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 4, 2014)

Am I missing some kind of script??????


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2014)

No Bill, I got that too...I think something has gone really wrong in the server's scripting...


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 4, 2014)

ok i'm dropping the cdn integration currently. and once again taking a peak at wtf changed the last few days. thanks again guys and sorry


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2014)

THX for your work. I had the same screen Fubar57 got that time. Now all started working properly. Also I have noticed more than a couple of new registrations of a spam boot.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for heads up Wojtek!

I did go through server logs and there hasn't been any database errors. I am leaning to the CDN not loading all content/scripts properly and fast enough. WIth CDN off now please follow up with improvements/issues. 
Thanks
David


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 4, 2014)

Seems to be working fine for me now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 4, 2014)

Working good and fast for me! Gracias David!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2014)

horseUSA said:


> Thanks for heads up Wojtek!
> 
> I did go through server logs and there hasn't been any database errors. I am leaning to the CDN not loading all content/scripts properly and fast enough. WIth CDN off now please follow up with improvements/issues.
> Thanks
> David



My pleasure David.

The forum issue appeared suddenly. On the 2nd Nov I was on line untill late at night of my local time. All was working fine and then I logged out. The next day I tried to log in and got the Fubar's screeen. However I managed to log in to the ACP and reported a couple of new entries of a spam boot to the SFS. Also I checked on a couple of settings there but all seemed to be fine so I logged out. Unfortunately the re-accessing to forum home page wasn't possible. I cleared the cache of my net browser but it didn't help.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response Horse........ you look after us well.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 4, 2014)

All good in Western Canada, Horse. A tad slow going from page to page but nothing I can't live with.

Geo


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 4, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> I'm glad that is all it was for you Shinpachi. It's been acting this way for me on two different computers located in different parts of the city.



In my case, when the connection looks slow or shows any error on the screen I immediately give up connection and try it again a few hours later as I understand there are too many access temporarily. I have been doing so since I joined this forum as I saw such advice in other vBulletin site.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 4, 2014)

Got three Data Base Errors starting at about 10:30ish my time.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 4, 2014)

Slowing down again but tolerable - just.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2014)

If the CDN off the site can slow down, I'm afraid. I have noticed it too. But no errors so far.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2014)

And I got this one twice in two different threads.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2014)

Tried twice to reply to a post with an image...the page just sat dead for several minutes and then timed out...

Then I tried to just reply with text (figured I'd add the image later) and still no luck.

Not even sure if this post will work, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2014)

The post above is seen.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2014)

Site does seem better today, not 100% but close. Thanks for all the hard work David!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2014)

Test.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 5, 2014)

Wurger said:


> The post above is seen.


Ok, wasn't sure at the time of posting, if it would make it to the server...



Wurger said:


> Test.


I see you!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2014)

I see you too.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems a bit faster today.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2014)

Does seem better today. No where near as bad as it was earlier in the week.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2014)

Been getting a lot of data base errors, and also getting the basic data page instead of threads, plus slow page loading, for the past two days.
I'll come back and try next week.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2014)

Not had any errors but the site has been up and down on the speed front over the last couple of days for me at least...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 11, 2014)

Just got this message (in text, above the forum banner...I assume in the HTML header at the start of the Body):

*Warning: Non-static method vBBlog_Search_Result_BlogEntry::create_from_record() should not be called statically, assuming $this from incompatible context in ..../packages/vbblog/search/result/blogcomment.php on line 177*

This displayed when I got my Advanced Search results. Time was 21:35 (pacific)


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 11, 2014)

Just got another message in the header (above banner) when using editing a post (using advanced editor) in the "What is the last movie/show you watched?" thread (off topic forum) at 12:20 p.m. (Pacific)

Here's the text:
*Warning: Only variables should be passed by reference in ..../editpost.php on line 323*


----------



## cherry blossom (Nov 19, 2014)

Here is a perhaps informative message


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2014)

Got this error on my iPad this morning...

Site is also running VERY slow.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2014)

Site has been slow for me too although I've not had any errors as of yet...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm using my daughter's laptop at the moment. Win7HP 64bit+Firefox. the site works fine.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm using my Kobo reader in camp(usually very slow at the best of times) and the site is very fast.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2014)

Just got this message (in the header, above the banner) with my Advanced Search results at 11:05 a.m. (Pacific):
*Warning: Non-static method vBBlog_Search_Result_BlogEntry::create_from_record() should not be called statically, assuming $this from incompatible context in ..../packages/vbblog/search/result/blogcomment.php on line 177*


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Booze is flowing freely and the schmoke is past around, all is well!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2014)

The site has been OK for me. Not had any errors but does seem a little on the slow side again.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2014)

But.......

Some new additions or not.

When trying to post in the "Quick Reply" box, the icons such as Bold, Underline, etc. are not working. Well, they work but only at the very beginning of the post. In other words if i block/highlight a word or sentence in the middle of a paragraph, only the beginning gets bold, or underlined or etc. There is also a floating red BB icon that is annoying.

I have also noticed in some posts words that are "linked" (noticed this in a few of my posts where no links exists.). The links all go to the same place "Kelly Blue Book".

.



.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like either you're having issues with that Chrome browser or you're a clever spammer disguised as Chris and will require a severe beating for such a transgression...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2014)

I think I have a malware that broke through my firewall. Nothing but ads that pop up all over. Gotta figure this one out. Can't find the [email protected] yet.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2014)

Check the list of all programs installed and running when the OS starts. Pay your attention to tool bars especially. Also check on your OS register list.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2014)

FOUND IT!!. Took it out to 20 paces and let 'em have it with both barrels!! Seems ok for now. [email protected]


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2014)

Getting double posts with a single click on the "Submit" button...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2014)

Some threads open on earliest post while my personal option is set to open with the latest post.

MM


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 30, 2014)

Have been getting a very slow and interment response when calling up or posting to the forum and threads, just a pain in the neck.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah same here. No errors, just been really slow / non responsive on loading forums / threads.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2014)

Yep same here, with the odd '404 error' too. Average page load time to access a thread has been 30 to 45 seconds (and much longer), plus the same again to access the page, and so on.
So far today (approx. 14.00 to 14.20 hrs GMT) it's been behaving quite well.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2014)

Much faster today.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2014)

Agreed, seems much better today...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2014)

Could only use the Basic Uploader just now.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2014)

Check on the Flash plugin validity. There has been updating for the plugin recently. The current number is Shockwave Flash 16.0.0.235.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 15, 2014)

Gotcha

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 15, 2014)

The world is good again.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2014)

I had very slow page loading all weekend, and it was impossible to view the Group Build thread to do scoring. 
Also, when trying to up-load pics, after around one minute of waiting, the page 'dropped' out with a 'data base error'.
I came back to the thread later (.... Future Releases) and edited the original post, to add the pics. It worked that time, but came up as a duplicate post, with the pics included.
So far today, everything seems fine.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 15, 2014)

I have similar problems Terry, sometimes the loading of a selected thread can take forever and when pics are involved they load so slowly, so I just give up and go do something else. I'll come back to the sight later in the day and all is fine. I just put it down to an overload problem somewhere along the line.


----------



## rochie (Dec 20, 2014)

had this every time i clicked on a page for the last 5 minutes, hit refresh and the page appears, was in ww2 fluid skin !

and now in electron style 2.0 !

and in Metro ?

Warning: mysql_connect(): Too many connections in ..../global.php(29) : eval()'d code on line 90
I cannot connect to the database


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2014)

I am getting the same error message.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2014)

Been getting it all morning

Not all that many people on the server, so I'm not sure what it means by "too many connections"


----------



## rochie (Dec 20, 2014)

yep, same on my Kindle and work PC


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2014)

According to a vBulletin's explanation for other site's similar problem 3 years ago, if I remember correctly, the too many connections means not only the number of users accessing to this site but the entire server of the vBulletin services at a time. One of the spam ISPs then was from Russia. For this time, I have no idea.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2014)

This time it seems to be from China. If I could I would ban the entire country. The recent year we have had the same problem.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2014)

Great North Korea targeted Sony and now us, IT's WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised it was a North Korea spambot.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

We can handle the problem - just ask our Canadian members to send Justin Beiber to North Korea. That should keep them occupied for a while ..... and give us a bl**dy break !


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2014)

Sony Pictures is in top 3 vBulletin users. I was unable to access there as security warning popped up.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2014)

Site is in horrible shape today, getting errors and pages that are failing to load.

Then I got this at 9:22 am (Pacific):


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 27, 2014)

I had a bunch of those for about 45 minutes. OK for now.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2014)

Be fine for me today, not noticed any errors. Guess it has cleared up again...


----------

